# Sirius & Kia sign deal



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

from the press release:

Press Release Source: SIRIUS Satellite Radio

Kia to Exclusively Offer SIRIUS Satellite Radio as Factory Standard Equipment
Thursday April 13, 11:10 am ET 
SIRIUS-Kia Agreement Runs Through 2014

NEW YORK, April 13 /PRNewswire/ -- SIRIUS Satellite Radio (Nasdaq: SIRI - News) and Kia Motors America today announced that Kia will exclusively offer SIRIUS as factory standard equipment in all of its vehicles.

press release:
http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060413/nyth060.html?.v=48


----------

